# Butchers Block Counter made of...Poplar?



## PeteH (Jul 12, 2012)

So I started a kitchen remodel almost a year ago, I'm still not done, and my budget is gone. I've decided to go with a butchers block style counter on the island/peninsula, but I'm having trouble deciding on the wood. I was thinking poplar because of the low cost (local yard has rough cut for $1.40), but I know it's fairly soft. Fortunately, most of the stuff they have has very little mix between heart and sapwood, so it's almost all the nice light color with virtually no greens or browns. This surface will be used mostly as a prep counter and a bar at which to sit and eat. Does this sound reasonable or should I spend a the extra money on hard maple? As a side note I already have nearly enough poplar to do it that was intended for a wardrobe I was going to try to build for my girlfriend, but I'm slowly realizing I may be in over my head on that project anyway.

Of course if I use poplar, finishing will be an issue. I have a light beige floor and I'll be installing tan/beige countertops in the rest of the kitchen, so I want to keep this light as well. The cabinets are a dark/deep redish stained maple (Harvest in the Diamond cabinet line). Any pointers there would be appreciated as well, as I haven't worked with Poplar before.

Thanks for whatever help you guys can give me.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Poplar is too soft IMHO, though others may disagree.

Hard maple or soft maple would work great. Soft maple might be cheaper for you, and it's as hard as cherry.


----------



## OldLarry (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree, poplar is way too soft. 
You can buy maple tops made to your size for little more than what you will pay for the maple @ retail.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Not only is the poplar going to be too soft if you use it for its intended purpose, but you're going to end up replacing it quickly too because of that. Even if it's not used for cutting, it's still a pretty soft countertop material.

Add to that the fun of jointing the edges of those rough cut boards just to get them ready and you're already talking about a pretty expensive project (time and/or money).

Find some wood that holds up well as mentioned above.

There are times to use supplies you have sitting around and times that you do not. If you're remodeling your home, most of the time, you're not going to want to build things like this out of your leftovers.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I used 18×18 tile framed in white oak. The tile was cheap and durable as well as reducing the wood cost for the project. I put thin foam floor underlayment under the tile and did not glue/attach the tile otherwise. That way it is easy to replace if it gets broken or you want to change colors. Just a thought.


----------



## PeteH (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the replies. That's kind of what I was afraid of. I'm extremely stubborn by nature, so it'll take quite a bit of work to resist the urge to try and prove you all wrong….which I realize would be futile. Fortunately I have time to come to my senses…my shop hasn't recovered from being turned into a storage room a couple months ago, so I'm still cleaning it out. I'll start shopping for some nice maple, and I'll go ahead and have the lumber yard put one edge on it for me to make life a little easier.

To gfadvm, I agree with you and kind of like the idea myself, but my girlfriend and (hopefully) soon to be fiance isn't such a fan, so I figure it's easier to go ahead and make sure she likes it now. That way I (hopefully) wont be rebuilding it a year from now…


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

If you really want to win her over, make it out of cherry.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Some of those big slate tiles are pretty cool looking!


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I think poplar will work just fine. It will also be different than what you normally see. Sure it's softer than others, but if you have it, I say use it.

The wood can have a specific gravity as high as .5, which is right about where cherry is. It could also go as low at .35 but I still think it will work fine.

The other things is that if it wears over time to where you don't like it, you could always build another out of something else ;-)


----------

